# Wanted: crank shorteners



## Amanda P (18 May 2011)

Mrs Uncle Phil is a little on the small side. Although she has the shortest cranks we can find on her PDQ, she's still a bit stretched on it. Before we go the the trouble and expense of either modifying the frame or getting some cranks modified, we'd like to try a pair of crank shorteners to see whether even shorter cranks would do the trick.

We rented Anton Wieger's Janus tandem for a couple of days recently, and he fitted a neat little pair of crank shorteners for her benefit, which gave us the idea. 

SJS's cheapies are only suitable for skinny steel cranks; everything else seems to be rather expensive for just a trial. They're the kind of thing someone with growing children might have in a box o'bits somewhere.

Do you have a pair, and can I buy 'em, please?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (18 May 2011)

Uncle Phil said:


> We rented Anton Wieger's Janus tandem for a couple of days recently, and he fitted a neat little pair of crank shorteners for her benefit, which gave us the idea.



Uncle Phil, sorry I can't help with the crank shorteners, but how the heck does that bike work?


----------



## Amanda P (18 May 2011)

Well... each end has its own transmission. The front end is relatively conventional - at least for a front-wheel drive recumbent. It has an 8-speed hub gear and a chain tensioner; the chain twists as you steer. That sounds inelegant, but it works surprisingly well, since you rarely turn the steering more than a few degrees.

The rear end transmission is identical, but so that the stoker doesn't have to pedal backwards, it's simply mounted on the wrong side of the bike. There's no need for the chain tensioner, and the chainset is modified so that the pedals don't unscrew themselves, and that's about it.

The two halves of the bike are identical, made on the same jig. The back end doesn't really need handlebars, but narrow ones are fitted anyway. Steering at the back is de-activated by the struts you can see between the seat mounting and the forks. Meanwhile the front end has (and needs) wide handlebars.

A neat touch is that there's pivot between the two halves and a shock absorber, so that the bike gently flexes in the middle to absorb bumps.

It's all a very neat bit of design and workmanship. Anton's a thoroughly nice chap and if you fancy trying the Janus, give him a ring and rent it for a day or two. Even in the Netherlands, this bike raises eyebrows!

Now, anyone got any crank shorteners?


----------



## mickle (18 May 2011)

Nijland Products do 'em - and Get Cycling in York is a Nijland Products dealer. Dunno if they have them in stock but worth a try.


----------

